# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Φόβος για διπολική διαταραχή

## Iwsif95

Έχω διαγνωστεί με διαταραχή γενικευμένου άγχους το 2018, δοκιμή διαφόρων ουσιών και λύση με παροξετινη που πήρα πριν ακριβώς ένα χρόνο αλλά έκανα το λάθος να σταματήσω την αγωγή μόνος μου στους 6 μήνες ενώ ο γιατρός είχε πει 1 χρόνο και βλέπουμε.
Χθες επισκέφθηκα πάλι τον γιατρό γιατί τελευταία είχαν ξεκινήσει τα ψυχοσωματικα που είχα και παλιά και επίσης νιώθω μέσα μου ένα αίσθημα κενού που φαίνεται πιστεύω στους γύρω μου και εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι αλλά προσπαθώ να δείχνω φυσιολογικός, απλά όταν μου το "χτύπησε" η κοπέλα μου λέω αυτό ήταν θα μιλήσω με τον γιατρό. Μου είπε είναι σαν μην είσαι εδώ, αναφερόταν στο βλέμμα μου. 

Πήγα λοιπόν στο γιατρο για εκτίμηση και μου είπε ότι κακός σταμάτησα την αγωγή και όχι χτυσαμε ένα τοιχος μέχρι την μέση το γκρεμκσαμε και τώρα πρέπει να το ξεκινήσουμε από την αρχή αλλά στην αρχή σκεφτόταν να μου δώσει σταθεροποιητη και απόρησα, λεω γιατρε εφόσον λειτούργησε καλά η παροξετινη γιατί να μην πάρω αυτή? Μου λέει εντάξει το άλλο θα το αφήσουμε σε περίπτωση που χρειαστείς διαφορετικό θεραπευτικό σχήμα στο μέλλον και μου είπε να ξεκινήσω με 10mg seroxat και να μιλήσουμε σε δύο εβδομάδες, εάν νιώσω καλύτερα το κρατάμε έτσι και συνάντηση των φώτων. Αναφέρθηκε όμως σε συναισθήματικη διαταραχή με στοιχεία άγχους και κατάθλιψης και ρώτησα μήπως έχω δυσθυμια. Μου είπε ναι είναι μια μορφή δυσθυμιας μπορούμε να το πουμε αυτό. Μου έκανε και κάποιες ερωτησεις κατά τη διάρκεια του ραντεβού και μετά στο τέλος επειδή είχε αναφερθεί σε σταθεροποιτη τον ρώτησα για τη. Διπολικη διαταραχη, μου το απέκλεισε αλλά άφησε ανοιχτό το ενδεχόμενο έτσι όπως το είπε. Εγώ του είπα ότι τρόμαξα με αυτό και μου είπε ότι το θέμα σου είναι πλέον χρόνιο και αν είχες να δείξεις κάτι θα τό εδιεχνες, έχεις διαταραχή του συναισθήματος με στοιχεία άγχους και κατάθλιψης και αυτά σχετίζονται με την υγεια σου και τον θάνατο. 
Εμένα όμως μου καρφώθηκε η ιδέα ότι μπορεί να έχω διπολικη διαταραχή και το ψάχνω στο ίντερνετ με αποτέλεσμα να νιώθω φόβο και άγχος. 
Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τα συμπτώματα της διπολικής και πως εκδηλώθηκαν σε εσάς?

----------


## serios

Μη φοβασαι δεν εχεις διπολικη.
Αν ειχες κ ησουν στη φαση της καταθλιψης δεν θα μπορουσες να παρεις τα ποδια σου απο το κρεβατι. Αν ησουν σε φαση μανιας οι σκεψεις σου θα ετρεχαν με χιλια κ θα γινοσουν παρορμητικος χωρις υπνο κ.α

Το οτι ξεκινησες να το ψαχνεις κ να φοβασαι οφειλεται στον φαυλο κυκλο του αγχους. Εχεις ηδη αγχος, προσπαθεις να καταλαβεις τι εχεις, το ψειριζεις μεχρι αηδιας κ αυτο φερνει επιπλεον αγχος.

Οι ισορροπιστες δεν ειναι μονο για διπολικη, ειναι κ για επιληψια, το παιρνω κ γω για το αγχος κ την διαθεση στην ψυχωση.
Οπως κ τα αντιψυχωσικα δεν τα δινουν πλεον μονο στις ψυχωσεις. Διαφερουν ομως οι δοσεις σε αλλες παθησεις που ειναι μικροτερες.

----------

